# Problem with 20 week scan



## MichelleK (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Ruth

A very good friend of mine who is a couple of weeks more advanced in her pregnancy than me had her 20 week scan today (she is 22 weeks pregnant) and they found that the amount of fluid between the brain and the skull was slightly more than the 'average' so they have been referred for a follow up at Kings on Wednesday to have a specialist check.  What could this mean?  I just want to be able to give her as much support as possible - they are obviously worried about things.  Any information any one has would be great.

Many thanks

Michelle


----------



## angel1888 (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear about your friend.  She must be beside herself.

I have been in two minds about replying as the tale I have is not a happy one, but please, please bear in mind that this is only one experience and it may turn out totally different for your friend.

My darling friend's little boy had fluid on the brain reported at the 20 week scan.  This is called hydrocephalus I believe.  They were told they needed to have an amnio to ascertain anything further.  Unfortunately it turned out to be Edward's syndrome which is a rare chromosomal abnormality which is invariably fatal either before term or shortly afterwards.  Obviously this was simply devastating for all concerned.

I, like you, was desparate to help my friend and I found quite a bit of useful info on hydrocephalus on the net before we got the final dreadful diagnosis.  It does not always mean something as drastic as Edward's syndrome and if it is minor then I think it can even be rectified or sort itself out.

I'm sorry if this is a bit of a depressing post, but I really wanted as much info as possible when I was in your position.  I guess I was trying to prepare myself for the worst so that I would be in a position to help my friend.

I do hope that everything works out well.

Love Angela xx


----------



## MichelleK (Sep 12, 2003)

Thanks Angela - appreciate your honesty and I have done some searching on the net.

Ruth - do you have any views on this?  I am seeing my friend this evening.

Thanks

Michelle


----------



## MichelleK (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Carol

Thanks for replying to me and it is good to hear some positive news.  My friend has her scan today so I keeping everything crossed for her.

Regards

Michelle


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

I hope all goes well for your friend. The girls here have given you more info than I could as my knowledge only goes up to about 10 weeks of pregnancy. We are trying to get a midwife to help out here as this is just the type of query she could help with.

Ruth


----------

